# Golden Sands Mablethorpe Meet



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Just in case you have missed it we have our annual jaunt to Mablethorpe from Newark show listed in the meets section.

As Haven up the prices monthly now is the time to book if you are thinking of joining us there.

When I booked in November 2010 I got it at £17.10 for the 4 nights it has now gone up to £24 for the 4 nights still cheap though at £6 per night including electric.

If you join their Freedom Trail you get an extra 10% discount when booking.

Golden Sands Meet

As this is a meet we have nothing organised its a book yourself in and hopefully if you let me have your booking number I will be able to get Haven to pitch us all within yelling distance :lol:

Look forward to seeing a few of you there.

Jacquie


----------



## dillon (Oct 3, 2008)

Will it be raining? :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

dillon said:


> Will it be raining? :roll: :roll: :roll:


I certainly hope not :roll: was a little bitty wet last year but the year before was lovely so hopefully we are in for sun this year  we can but hope :wink:

Jacquie


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jaquie,
Have booked with Haven,will pm you our ref. no.
Will you please confirm us.

Thanks,
Terry.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

hippypair said:


> Hi Jaquie,
> Have booked with Haven,will pm you our ref. no.
> Will you please confirm us.
> 
> ...


All confirmed Terry  look forward to seeing you both there

Jacquie


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jackie and all. We're fully booked. Our reference is in a PM Jac.

Looking forward to meeting friends from the past and making new ones. :wink:


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

LadyJ said:


> dillon said:
> 
> 
> > Will it be raining? :roll: :roll: :roll:
> ...


I hope not also. Although last year's deluge and resulting mud bath proved a useful testing ground for my newly acquired bread basket bases! :roll: :lol: They passed with flying colours, as did AuntieSandra and StewArtona who kept putting them down in front of my drive wheels. :roll: 8)


----------

